# Bananas on a ride. Does anyone take them?



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

Serious question.
I have never tried it, thinking that on a 30/40/50 mile ride when sunny they could get seriously squished and messy.
So.....back jersey pocket, does it work?


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2019)

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard-Holder-Case


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2019)

Not much of a drops rider 

@Dave7 rides low and aero all the time despite his 80 year old back


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2019)

It was February, though


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Aug 2019)

They are better when squishy, I tend not to get the ‘sicky burps’ quite so much from mushed up banana.


----------



## Spinney (20 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard-Holder-Case


I've got something similar, called Banana Armour.
Listeners to 80s pop music may appreciate the name...


----------



## mudsticks (20 Aug 2019)

You can get whole dried bananas - from healthfood shops and the like - they're not banana chips - these things look like monkeys willies - don't ask how i know ...

but they are nice and chewy, and taste like the real deal ( banana) 

They're far more transportable than the fresh sort.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2019)

Eat said bananas before you go out


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2019)

Mine goes in my seat post bag. But if you wear a jacket they don't squish in the side pockets.


----------



## SuperHans123 (20 Aug 2019)

No but if you do want to take bananas, or carry anything, why don't you wear a backpack?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Aug 2019)

Jersey pockets for me. I like greenish ones so not usually an issue.

I have had a yellow one in a bar bag. Deeply unpleasant result after 30km.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 480961


Now I really like that.
What are the straps made of/from?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Not much of a drops rider
> 
> @Dave7 rides low and aero all the time despite his 80 year old back


72 if you dont mind.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Eat said bananas before you go out


So eat enough nanas to see me through a 50 mile ride. Thanks for the suggestion but I see several problems there


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> No but if you do want to take bananas, or carry anything, why don't you wear a backpack?


A backpack seems a bit extreme for one banana


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2019)

This seems like a question for ………………………………………….
……..


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So eat enough nanas to see me through a 50 mile ride. Thanks for the suggestion but I see several problems there


Bananas release their nutriments slowly so one would last a whole ride – tried and tested


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> This seems like a question for ………………………………………….
> ……..
> View attachment 480965


But where is bananaman when you need him?
Unless his other name is Classic33.


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But where is bananaman when you need him?
> Unless his other name is Classic33.



.


----------



## SuperHans123 (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A backpack seems a bit extreme for one banana


True but who the feck takes just one banana and nothing else on a ride?
Is it a roadie thing?


----------



## Broadside (20 Aug 2019)

@Dave7 bananas are my preferred ride nutrition for the first 60 miles on longer rides and then I switch to other stuff like savoury roles and flapjack etc. 

I usually stick three large ones in my jersey pockets and they are always fine when I get them out to eat. If I haven’t eaten them all by the end of the ride then they go straight in the bin as they do get lightly bruised by the end.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now I really like that.
> What are the straps made of/from?


It's not my banana/bike combo but a friends. The straps are just Velcro.


----------



## SuperHans123 (20 Aug 2019)

Why don't roadies wear backpacks?
Are they worried it will affect their Strava sectionals?


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Why don't roadies wear backpacks?
> Are they worried it will affect their Strava sectionals?


Coz we don't need them??

I hate bananas btw.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2019)

My banana goes wherever I go.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Why don't roadies wear backpacks?


<-------------------------------------!


----------



## Vantage (20 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> I hate bananas btw.



Understandable.


----------



## newts (20 Aug 2019)

I have IBS issues, my bananas need to be slightly on the green side {once they have brown spots they ferment differently in your stomach }, they're much firmer for carrying in the back pocket. Conveniently they come in biodegrable wrapping too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

The main problem riding with bananas is that they seem incapable of going in a straight line.


----------



## The Bystander (21 Aug 2019)

Jersey pocket + bubble wrap


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Why don't roadies wear backpacks?
> Are they worried it will affect their Strava sectionals?


Thats what the back pockets on the Jersey are for


----------



## Olikana (21 Aug 2019)

Why take a banana with you? I always have a bottle of water. 
If we are talking about a snack, you can take an apple.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

I just take ones that aren't too ripe, no problem for a few hours in your back pockets.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Why don't roadies wear backpacks?
> Are they worried it will affect their Strava sectionals?



Backpacks are cool on a mountain bike, but wrong on a road bike, there is actually more to it than just fashion, on a road bike your back is usually bent forward more, on a mountain bike, your back is quite upright, the weight of the pack on your back for several hours on a road bike is not very comfortable, and not really that good for your back.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> Backpacks are cool on a mountain bike, but wrong on a road bike, there is actually more to it than just fashion, on a road bike your back is usually bent forward more, on a mountain bike, your back is quite upright, the weight of the pack on your back for several hours on a road bike is not very comfortable, and not really that good for your back.



It's long troubled me that bent over position adopted by roadies. 

I'd have thought it would seriously compromised lung function by reducing chest capacity. And be bad for your back. 
Not to mention compromising the delicate neck structure.. 


Has anyone studied this??

If not why not?? 

Ps is that a banana in your pocket?

Or are you just pleased to see me..


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

Back pocket works fine. Don't go putting it in a saddle bag/camelbak and forgetting it.

I did leave a banana in my desk drawer for about 8 months. Wasn't planning too, but when a driver broke my spine I was a little distracted and forgot. That and the fact I wasn't back in work for that long. Anyway, there was a perfectly 'dried' flat black banana in my drawer. No nasty growth, just black and hard.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> Backpacks are cool on a mountain bike, but wrong on a road bike, there is actually more to it than just fashion, on a road bike your back is usually bent forward more, on a mountain bike, your back is quite upright, the weight of the pack on your back for several hours on a road bike is not very comfortable, and not really that good for your back.



Nah it's fashion. I'd never wear one on a road bike, but just makes sense on a MTB, plus it pads your back out in a crash - landing on a pump and puncture kit in a pocket isn't pleasant, I'd imagine.


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Thats what the back pockets on the Jersey are for


Tools, wallet, food, extra drink, hand towel for mopping brow.
So much easier to stick it all in a small backpack surely?
Also, if it slashes it down, the backpack will offer more protection than your Superman outfit you crazy roadies seem to love.


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> Backpacks are cool on a mountain bike, but *WRONG* on a road bike, there is actually more to it tha


Wrong...lol.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Has anyone studied this??
> 
> If not why not??



I am sure very clever people have, and once you are used to it, it's actually quite comfortable, just weird when I go from a few rides on a mountain bike to my road bike.



mudsticks said:


> I
> 
> Ps is that a banana in your pocket?
> 
> Or are you just pleased to see me..



I guess somebody had to


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nah it's fashion. I'd never wear one on a road bike, but just makes sense on a MTB, plus it pads your back out in a crash - landing on a pump and puncture kit in a pocket isn't pleasant, I'd imagine.



It is fashion, but I'm sure there is some logic there somewhere, if not it doesn't matter, people who use a backpack on a road bike are wrong even if it's just a fashion crime.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Wrong...lol.



okay, Very wrong.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

GilesM said:


> okay, Very wrong.



Very, very very wrong !!


----------



## Milzy (21 Aug 2019)

Forget all the marketing BS just use Bananas & malt loaf. Enjoy & save money.


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2019)

Note of caution to anyone riding in South Africa: DO NOT carry bananas, the baboons will savage you to get them.


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> Forget all the marketing BS just use Bananas & malt loaf. Enjoy & save money.


Prefer to stop at a cafe and get a nice lump of cake and a tea.
Malt loaf? Are we rationing again?


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

PS,

Apparently, don't throw your banana skins into the hedgerow. I've believe they don't degrade well. It's something I used to do, but apparently it's not good practice ! Now there is another dilemma, what to do with the 'wrapper'.... plastic bag ....paper bag....


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Very, very very wrong !!



And illegal, I believe.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS,
> 
> Apparently, don't throw your banana skins into the hedgerow.* I've believe they don't degrade well.* It's something I used to do, but apparently it's not good practice ! Now there is another dilemma, what to do with the 'wrapper'.... plastic bag ....paper bag....


Around two years, left to nature alone.


----------



## GilesM (21 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Around two years, left to nature alone.



Do they not get eaten by small creatures, a tasty alternative to dandelion leaves.


----------



## Red17 (21 Aug 2019)

I tried an experiment to test the 2 year theory and left a banana skin on my lawn one evening last summer. Result was it had decomposed without leaving a trace by the following morning.

Normally I just chuck them on the compost heap and they degrade in the same time as everything else on there


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

The Bystander said:


> Jersey pocket + bubble wrap


Thats a good idea.....thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Tools, wallet, food, extra drink, hand towel for mopping brow.
> So much easier to stick it all in a small backpack surely?
> Also, if it slashes it down, the backpack will offer more protection than your Superman outfit you crazy roadies seem to love.


I will be hiring a hybrid for a week on Majorca. Doing 40/50 milers in the (hopefully) sun I do not fancy a backpack hanging off me.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> Forget all the marketing BS just use Bananas & malt loaf. Enjoy & save money.


Really enjoy malt loaf. This is for a week in Majorca so not sure of the logistics as a) dont know if its available there b) if I take eg 2 with me will they be ok for the week.
I will think that one over.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Prefer to stop at a cafe and get a nice lump of cake and a tea.
> Malt loaf? Are we rationing again?


Thats a good thing......if you know you will see a cafe half way round.


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a good thing......if you know you will see a cafe half way round.


Jeese, where do you go cycling, the outback?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Jeese, where do you go cycling, the outback?


This is for my weeks cycling in Majorca so how can I possibly know where I will find a cafe.
Apology accepted


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This is for my weeks cycling in Majorca so* how can I possibly know where I will find a cafe.*
> Apology accepted


Try this


----------



## Milzy (21 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS,
> 
> Apparently, don't throw your banana skins into the hedgerow. I've believe they don't degrade well. It's something I used to do, but apparently it's not good practice ! Now there is another dilemma, what to do with the 'wrapper'.... plastic bag ....paper bag....


I will throw the skins into the hedge until I see scientific evidence that’s bad for the planet.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> I will throw the skins into the hedge until I see scientific evidence that’s bad for the planet.



I saw a very heated debate on another cycling forum about it, but as we all know, people in forums know everything don't they. Just thought it was odd to consider it a problem really.


----------



## hawaiiguy (21 Aug 2019)

Even though I enjoy bananas and get them for free (have trees in my yard), I rarely eat them while on rides. On those few times that I have, I carry them, peeled and diced and occasionally with a dollop of peanut butter, in a ziploc in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

hawaiiguy said:


> Even though I enjoy bananas and get them for free (have trees in my yard), I rarely eat them while on rides. On those few times that I have, I carry them, peeled and diced and occasionally with a dollop of peanut butter, in a ziploc in my jersey pocket.


Now that does sound disgusting


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> I will throw the skins into the hedge until I see scientific evidence that’s bad for the planet.


If you're too lazy to take your litter home I doubt any evidence will make any difference.

To the OP, no. Pork pies and peanut butter and Marmite sandwiches. Sometimes apples too. Bananas can disintegrate in my rack pack.


----------



## Tiger10 (21 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> You can get whole dried bananas - from healthfood shops and the like - they're not banana chips - these things look like monkeys willies - don't ask how i know ...
> 
> but they are nice and chewy, and taste like the real deal ( banana)
> 
> They're far more transportable than the fresh sort.



Yeah....your not really selling them are you.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> I will throw the skins into the hedge until I see scientific evidence that’s bad for the planet.


http://www.takepart.com/photos/uses-banana-peels/index.html

http://www.bananalink.org.uk/environmental-problems


----------



## mudsticks (21 Aug 2019)

Tiger10 said:


> Yeah....your not really selling them are you.



Don't knock em til you've tried em.

They're very tasty .

And appearance isn't everything - they're certainly no ruder than eating a chipolata


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that does sound disgusting



And sticky.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> http://www.takepart.com/photos/uses-banana-peels/index.html
> 
> http://www.bananalink.org.uk/environmental-problems



And this. Up to 2 years to decompose - that's potentially alot of skins hanging about, say mountain walks.

https://blog.nols.edu/bust-leave-no-trace-myths


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

_"Musa sapientum(Banana) peels were analysed for minerals, nutritional and anti-nutritional contents. The result of mineral content indicate the concentrations (mg g 1 ) of potassium, calcium, sodium, iron, manganese, bromine, rubium, strontium, zirconium and niobium to be 78.10, 19.20, 24.30, 0.61, 76.20, 0.04, 0.21, 0.03, 0.02 and 0.02, respectively. The percentage concentrations of protein, crude lipid, carbohydrate and crude fibre were 0.90, 1.70, 59.00 and 31.70,respectively."_

http://medwelljournals.com/abstract/?doi=jftech.2008.263.266


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2019)

Red17 said:


> I tried an experiment to test the 2 year theory and left a banana skin on my lawn one evening last summer. Result was it had decomposed without leaving a trace by the following morning.


A fox or other animal took it 



Dave7 said:


> This is for my weeks cycling in Majorca so how can I possibly know where I will find a cafe.


Drive the route first, then go back, leave the car, ride the bike 



hawaiiguy said:


> Even though I enjoy bananas and get them for free (have trees in my yard),


I can't even get the tomatoes to ripen in this constant rain


----------



## SuperHans123 (21 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This is for my weeks cycling in Majorca so how can I possibly know where I will find a cafe.
> Apology accepted


No acceptance of apology necessary as one wasn't offered nor warranted.
And what am I, a mind reader?
Also, Majorca has cafes, everywhere has cafes.


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2019)

Does anyone take them on a ride, is the Pope Catholic  There's usually one in my back pocket


----------



## mudsticks (21 Aug 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A fox or other animal took it
> 
> 
> Drive the route first, then go back, leave the car, ride the bike
> ...



Try ripe banana skins hung up among the tomatoes - the ethylene gas the skins give off should hasten tomato ripening


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Tools, wallet, food, extra drink, hand towel for mopping brow.
> So much easier to stick it all in a small backpack surely?
> Also, if it slashes it down, the backpack will offer more protection than your Superman outfit you crazy roadies seem to love.


Careful, your prejudices are showing a bit, there. Personally, I'm happy to let other cyclists wear what they want and ride whatever bicycle type they want.


----------



## snorri (21 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Tools, wallet, food, extra drink, hand towel for mopping brow.
> So much easier to stick it all in a small backpack surely?


 Back packs lead to a damp patch on your back from sweat, better with a pannier, better still with a matching pair of panniers.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2019)

snorri said:


> Back packs lead to a damp patch on your back from sweat, better with a pannier, better still with a matching pair of panniers.


Quite. Let the bike do the work.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Why are folk throwing part of the banana away. Wash it and you can eat it all.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Try ripe banana skins hung up among the tomatoes - the ethylene gas the skins give off should hasten tomato ripening


Mudsticks


----------



## hawaiiguy (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that does sound disgusting


It also looks disgusting. But, if I can past that, it tastes okay.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Aug 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mudsticks





There'll be talk @Pat "5mph" -

If you start schmoozing with civilians


It's worth a try though, elsewise there are nice recipes for green tomatoes.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

snorri said:


> Back packs lead to a damp patch on your back from sweat, better with a pannier, better still with a matching pair of panniers.


And a wicker basket on the bars of course.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> There'll be talk @Pat "5mph" -
> 
> If you start schmoozing with civilians
> 
> ...



" Fried green tomatoes at the Whistlestop Cafe" a great film


----------



## SuperHans123 (22 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Quite. Let the bike do the work.


Bike feels like a tank to ride with panniers.
If you don't normally use them, (My 'commute' is 1.33 miles on the bike) hardly worth it for recreational rides, better to put on a backpack; you are going to sweat anyway.


----------



## SuperHans123 (22 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Careful, your prejudices are showing a bit, there. Personally, I'm happy to let other cyclists wear what they want and ride whatever bicycle type they want.



People can wear whatever they want and I can say some of them look like Superman, it's called living in a free and democratic society.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2019)

I have a tendency to favor plantains over bananas. More durable, and can be fried or grilled if you dislike them raw.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Aug 2019)

We have a variety here that about a third the size of ones you get in the UK thus making them more portable, ideal for cycling. Unfortunately they don't look so nice having dark markings but are so sweet you'll swear somebody has added sugar.







Gravity Aided said:


> I have a tendency to favor plantains over bananas. More durable, and can be fried or grilled if you dislike them raw.


If you leave them for long they get very soft and are delicious deep fried like this.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My banana goes wherever I go.





LarryDuff said:


> Coz we don't need them??
> 
> I hate bananas btw.


So do I. The texture and taste make me want to gag.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> There'll be talk @Pat "5mph" -
> 
> If you start schmoozing with civilians
> 
> ...


Green tomato chutney springs to mind


----------



## Tiger10 (22 Aug 2019)

HLaB said:


> Does anyone take them on a ride, is the Pope Catholic  There's usually one in my back pocket



That is pretty extreme faith. What do you do, stuff him in facing back so he can see oncoming dangerous close passes and throw out a protective aura.


----------



## Milzy (22 Aug 2019)

After hours of research on banana skin pollution I will continue to bung them in a hedge. Up to 2 years to decompose & tiny creatures will enjoy living & eating on it. 
Everywhere I ride I see fly tipping. So I won’t be feeling guilty.
Good evening.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> So do I. The texture and taste make me want to gag.


You do realise that you dont eat that yellow stuff on the outside?


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Aug 2019)

There’s a little supermarket near my office - I quite often buy stuff for lunch there, including a banana.

Today, I bought 2 bananas. My pal said something like “I see today is a double-banana day”.

Shopkeeper said something like “Back in Pakistan, we have a saying, if you’re eating bananas, always have two. Eating only one banana gives you constipation.”


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Bike feels like a tank to ride with panniers.
> If you don't normally use them, (My 'commute' is 1.33 miles on the bike) hardly worth it for recreational rides, better to put on a backpack; you are going to sweat anyway.


Panniers are overkill unless you have a pannier full load, in which case it will affect the handling. But if I just have some food (including a banana to stay on topic), tools, spare tubes, waterproof, phone, charger, wallet, sunblock - the usual stuff - I use a rack bag which doesn't affect the bike at all.

I do use a backpack on the Brompton because Brompton racks are a bit useless, mess up the fold, and I get heel strike with my big feet. But I really dislike cycling with a backpack.

Others take a different view. Vive la difference.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I do use a backpack on the Brompton because Brompton racks are a bit useless, mess up the fold, and I get heel strike with my big feet. But I really dislike cycling with a backpack.



I fitted a rack to my wife's Brompton at her request. To me it seems to alter the dynamics of the fold in a negative way as well as adding weight. 
She's never used it, much preferring the " Basket Bag"
Oh well, at least I got to do a bit of fettling, and now have a spare rear mudguard to add to my growing pile of Brompton spares.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2019)

The rack itself doesn't mess up the fold I hasten to add. It's just that you can't fold it if you have something on the rack. (And my feet hit anything I put in the rack).


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You do realise that you dont eat that yellow stuff on the outside?


Why not?


----------



## Milzy (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not?


It is edible. Would have to be life & death though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> It is edible. Would have to be life & death though.


Save time peeling it though.


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2019)

Tiger10 said:


> That is pretty extreme faith. What do you do, stuff him in facing back so he can see oncoming dangerous close passes and throw out a protective aura.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not?


Because "the texture and taste make you want to gag"


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have a tendency to favor plantains over bananas. More durable, and can be fried or grilled if you dislike them raw.


Barbecued banana, drizzled with dark rum and some brown sugar, then wrapped in foil and cooked for a few minutes. Scummy.


----------



## jahlive905 (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> I have never tried it, thinking that on a 30/40/50 mile ride when sunny they could get seriously squished and messy.
> So.....back jersey pocket, does it work?



Religiously bro


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Barbecued banana, drizzled with dark rum and some brown sugar, then wrapped in foil and cooked for a few minutes. Scummy.


But...... how will I take a BBQ on my bike ride??
The banana, the brown sugar and maybe even the rum but the BBQ??


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But...... how will I take a BBQ on my bike ride??
> The banana, the brown sugar and maybe even the rum but the BBQ??


Trailer?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Aug 2019)

Anyone upthread mentioned dehydrated bananas? 

Tiny and full of the same nutrients. I like them. Some health shops stock them. Chewy rather than crunchy like banana slices are in cereals (yuck). 

https://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/o...=4a32718955b2f586707c395543fe2049&fo_s=gplauk


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> So do I. The texture and taste make me want to gag.



Just the smell of them makes me want to gag.


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A backpack seems a bit extreme for one banana



But a necessity for multiple banana transportation. Might rub a bit on the back wheel though.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Bananas release their nutriments slowly so one would last a whole ride – tried and tested


No doubt it would.....or near enough. But, on holiday, I will be eating a good tasty breckie and need something to keep me going.
When I do a 50 miler at av 27 mph** it burns energy.
** and if you believe that.....


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But where is bananaman when you need him?
> Unless his other name is Classic33.


Have you ever seen Bananaman and @classic33 in the room at the same time ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone upthread mentioned dehydrated bananas?
> 
> Tiny and full of the same nutrients. I like them. Some health shops stock them. Chewy rather than crunchy like banana slices are in cereals (yuck).
> 
> https://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/o...=4a32718955b2f586707c395543fe2049&fo_s=gplauk


They look like they've already been eaten once .
Never heard of them but sounds like an idea.
Have you actually tried them ?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They look like they've already been eaten once .
> Never heard of them but sounds like an idea.
> Have you actually tried them ?



Not the glamour pusses of the food world are they? Yes I have tried them. Quite nice actually. Careful handling required. Think advanced concentration skills. Or behold a small banana shaped object vulcanised to your chin/beard/chest/lap/insert body part here.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not the glamour pusses of the food world are they? Yes I have tried them. Quite nice actually. Careful handling required. Think advanced concentration skills. Or behold a small banana shaped object vulcanised to your chin/beard/chest/lap/insert body part here.


Right.
In that case I will stick to the real thing


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> these things look like monkeys willies





Dave7 said:


> They look like they've already been eaten once



Hmmmmm. What a choice.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not the glamour pusses of the food world are they? Yes I have tried them. Quite nice actually. Careful handling required. Think advanced concentration skills. Or behold a small banana shaped object vulcanised to your chin/beard/chest/lap/insert body part here.



What on earth are you doing with them to encounter such difficulties??

I just hold one end between finger and thumb, insert other end into mouth, bite then chew.

I didn't realise it necessitated such lofty skills in food handling??

I've never found the need to get other body parts involved neither.. Not being all judgy here mind, but ??? 

They're perfectly nice, and manageable, and tasty @Dave7, dunno what HC is making such a fuss about..


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Panniers are overkill unless you have a pannier full load, in which case it will affect the handling.


I can vouch for that, some joker put a concrete block in one of my empty panniers when the bike was lying parked at my workplace. I did notice a slight effect but it didn't trouble me enough to stop and investigate until I had cycled the three miles to home. 
Cycle tourers are hard!


----------



## mudsticks (24 Aug 2019)

snorri said:


> I can vouch for that, some joker put a concrete block in one of my empty panniers when the bike was lying parked at my workplace. I did notice a slight effect but it didn't trouble me enough to stop and investigate until I had cycled the three miles to home.
> Cycle tourers are hard!



I actually find it a bit skippy, and over wiggly, riding an undressed bike, after some time loaded up, on the road.. 

A bit like going on a day walk, mid way through a backpacking trip..
It all feels a bit floaty and weird.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I actually find it a bit skippy, and over wiggly, riding an undressed bike, after some time loaded up, on the road..
> 
> A bit like going on a day walk, mid way through a backpacking trip..
> It all feels a bit floaty and weird.



I had a Warmshowers guest from Thailand who was tiny. She had to cycle to my LBS just down the road and loaded all her kit back onto the bike. Apparently she couldn’t ride her bike without the load!


----------



## mudsticks (24 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I had a Warmshowers guest from Thailand who was tiny. She had to cycle to my LBS just down the road and loaded all her kit back onto the bike. Apparently she couldn’t ride her bike without the load!



At times, I've definitely felt more securely attached to the road when loaded.. 

Especially in sidewinds. 

I'm not 'tiny' by any measure but at only 10 n a half stone not a big weight either.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone upthread mentioned dehydrated bananas?
> 
> Tiny and full of the same nutrients. I like them. Some health shops stock them. Chewy rather than crunchy like banana slices are in cereals (yuck).
> 
> https://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/o...=4a32718955b2f586707c395543fe2049&fo_s=gplauk


Not so long ago (that probably means something like 20 years) at least one of the big supermarkets used to sell banana rolls, in the style of fig rolls. They were brilliant.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've never found the need to get other body parts involved neither.. Not being all judgy here mind, but ???


Dunno about dried bananas, but had many a jelly bean nesting in my, erm, adequate assets  
I have seen @Heltor Chasca@s beard (only on YouTube, don't anybody start!) and I can just visualize a stray dried banana finding its way in there


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Aravis said:


> Not so long ago (that probably means something like 20 years) at least one of the big supermarkets used to sell banana rolls, in the style of fig rolls. They were brilliant.


Make your own.

https://honeyanddough.com/2015/08/09/banana-rolls/


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I actually find it a bit skippy, and over wiggly, riding an undressed bike, after some time loaded up, on the road..
> 
> A bit like going on a day walk, mid way through a backpacking trip..
> It all feels a bit floaty and weird.


This was exactly my experience. Riding a fully loaded front and back touring bike was tough going at first, it felt like an oil tanker, but once used to it it was all good. (helped my having mailed about a third of the stuff back home because I'd overpacked) it was all good. 

After that, going back to the normal road bike (and with a big backpack) it felt insanely top heavy - like I was going to flip the bike.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Nov 2019)

Bit late to the party, but wonder if this might help?



IaninSheffield said:


> Dropped on this recipe the other day and was struck by how good a source of energy they might be for a quick cycling snack:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/3rQ-LrmzG3w
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2019)

Andy_R said:


> Green tomato chutney springs to mind


Mmmmm with cheese in a sarnie mmmm....


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

@IaninSheffield that looks nice.
As an update.......most rides on holiday were 25-45 miles. I took flapjack but found I could always buy a banana/ice cream/coffee & cake etc.


----------



## Banjo (4 Nov 2019)

Probem Solved.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

Banjo said:


> View attachment 491738
> 
> 
> Probem Solved.


That is rediculous. It may be aerodynamic but the ventillation is all wrong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is rediculous. It may be aerodynamic but the ventillation is all wrong.


He's got it on backwards.


----------



## Zanelad (4 Nov 2019)

You've got to hand it to him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2019)

Zanelad said:


> You've got to hand it to him.


Perfect for bunch riding


----------

